# How do I remove a piece of broken PVC?



## Geoffro (Apr 20, 2007)

I broke off some PVC pipe in the end of a spa filter part. Is there any way I can remove the broken piece? I sure don't want to spend $100 on a new filter. 

Thanks!


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 15, 2006)

I've done it this way and its worked , take a hacksaw blade by its self no handle and make several cuts in the pipe about a 1/4" apart but don't cut through to into the fitting be carefull then take a fine blade flat screw driver and tap it gently between the pipe and fitting and it should start to lifting out go all the way around until its out , then clean it real good with pvc cleaner . take your time with it .


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

You can get a bit to drill it out at your plumbing supply store. 

I had somewhat the same situation awhile back but was able to get a coupler on it. 

The bits are sized for the pipe and a little pricey 25-30 bucks.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Sammy said:


> You can get a bit to drill it out at your plumbing supply store.
> 
> I had somewhat the same situation awhile back but was able to get a coupler on it.
> 
> The bits are sized for the pipe and a little pricey 25-30 bucks.


There called ram bits.


----------

